# Need help to ID parts



## tom jones (May 6, 2020)

Hello, I bought small box of NOS Power King Tractor parts and these parts were in with the other parts, they were in zip bag hand marked 09-0097 KIT, don't look like PK parts to me, but I could be wrong, any clues of what they are, the threaded slotted end caps are 1" di, Thanks Tom


----------

